# I.D. this reptile



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

New one. I.D. this reptile. First one not tooooo tough...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Olive Sea Snake


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

ah, these should be fun

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Olive Sea Snake


Indeed it is, post away.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

u should know this if you keep HOTS


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont keep hots, but that looks like a very nice Atheris hispidus to me.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> Dont keep hots, but that looks like a very nice Atheris hispidus to me.


okay u r right


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay, here's a new one:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

100- Flower rat snake (or Moellendorf Rat snake) _Elaphe moellendorffi_


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

one question how do you make the pics attachmenets to avoid hotlinking?????


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> 100- Flower rat snake (or Moellendorf Rat snake) _Elaphe moellendorffi_


your turn poly


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> one question how do you make the pics attachmenets to avoid hotlinking?????


You can just save them and then attach them.

Go ahead poly.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Here is an interesting one, picking an amphibian this time around.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

gastric brooding frog


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Knew I should not have put that pic in there and left it at the brown amorphus blob.

Yes this is a gastric brooding frog which unfortunatly is now extinct.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that frog is crazy, how long does it keep the

young froggy in the its mouth like that?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It cuts off acid production. Another example of why to preserve endangered species, research on these guys could have really helped people with heartburn (HUGE market right now). I was thinking Gastrophryne from the first pic!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

okay my turn again lets see if you guys could guess this


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow that is a crazy one!!!

Bufo margaritifer?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

OK........ that one totally stumps me,

Damn now I'll actually have to use that library at work.
I'm to old for this


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

keep tryin guys


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If it's not a crested toad this might take me a while! That was my best guess. Time to think harder....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> If it's not a crested toad this might take me a while! That was my best guess. Time to think harder....


 its a bufo but what kind???


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well it is of the _Bufo typhonius_ species complex which sometime includes _B. margaritifer_ and _B. dapsilis_. I'm really not sure even the experts know what species is a species or a subspecies or what the relation is in all of the above.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Polypterus said:


> Well it is of the _Bufo typhonius_ species complex which sometime includes _B. margaritifer_ and _B. dapsilis_. I'm really not sure even the experts know what species is a species or a subspecies or what the relation is in all of the above.

































you got it


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

well it said on the pic bufo typhonius and i was looking for that kind of answer eventhough u were kinda right??? i guess???

im confused now????


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thats a difficult one due to Taxonomic confusion about the whole species group. Technically the form shown in the Pic is of the more common _typhonius_ but as said Ace was correct in many ways by saying _B. margaritifer_ and was not techinically wrong.

Regardless, I have little time to find something interesting, so you win Ace as far as I'm concerned come up with something cool


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm learning something. I wasn't aware of the typhonius aspect. To FeederPhish's credit the margaritifers I was looking at weren't quite like that. That said, here's a pic.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wow this is a hard one

heres my guesses

Central American Ornate Wood Turtle - Rhinoclemmys pulcherrima manni

South American Wood Turtle - Rhinoclemmys punctularia punctularia

?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope. Not a Rhinoclemmys.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess I'll give a hint. Not central or south america. Help a little?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Will anyone get it before Christmas?.....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

any pictures with the carapace????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll see if I can find one.

Here's a pic of the carapace of one.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

toad head turtle????


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I kinda looks like a juvenile of Blanding's Turtle
_Emydoidea blandingi _


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope and nope. Eastern hemisphere.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yellow headed temple turtle ?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Good one Ace









I'll chime in here on this in a bit anyone else want to guess?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> yellow headed temple turtle ?


Nope.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Cistoclemmys flavomarginata

The Chinese Box Turtle

Cuora amboinensis

Malayan box turtle

Cuora zhoui

Zhou's Box Turtle


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Cistoclemmys flavomarginata
> 
> The Chinese Box Turtle
> 
> ...


Nope, no, nope, no, not a box turtle of any kind. Cool guesses though!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

reeves turtle

tent turtle

leaf turtle


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lol its asian isnt it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> lol its asian isnt it?


Yes. I'll even help a little more (Holiday Spirit!). It's specifically on that 'subcontinent' that is rammed up under Asia.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Mauremys mutica?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Cuora galbinifrons


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, now I'm learning some new turtles with the guesses I'm getting.

But, alas, both guesses are wrong.

More hints needed?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

acestro said:


> lol its asian isnt it?


Yes. I'll even help a little more (Holiday Spirit!). It's specifically on that 'subcontinent' that is rammed up under Asia.
[/quote]

Damn Geography ... hmmmm

ok so that limits it to what ... vietnam , indonesia , molaysia, camobodia , thailand???

still dont know but it looks liek yellow temple head


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well.... this subcontinent 'crashed' into Asia and made the Himalayas. That should help a little!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

this is really HARD!!!!









anyways.....more guesses

Batagur baska

Cyclemys dentata

Pangshura tentoria

Pangshura tecta

Pangshura smithii


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

More cool guesses, more wrong answers.









I have faith one of you'll get it!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I GOT IT!!! (Cuora galbinifrons) nvm it was already said...

u must mean india?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I do mean India and Cuora is not the right genus.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Chinemys megalocephala ?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

did i atleast get the genus right


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Pangshura smithii

Pangshura tentoria circumdata

Pangshura tentoria flaviventer

if none of them I give up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Genus begins..... with.... K


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Kachuga tentoria circumdata

Kachuga tecta

Kachuga tentoria tentoria

Kachuga tentoria flaviventer


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that hint was TOO good. Five minutes??? Well you've got the genus. The species part is REAL hard...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> Wow, that hint was TOO good. Five minutes??? Well you've got the genus. The species part is REAL hard...


Kachuga dhongoka

Kachuga smithii

Kachuga trivittata

kachuga kachuga

they also changed the genus name they are now called pangshura










the pic said kachuga kachuga


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Pangshura kachuga_ is what a certian little birdie told me also

Edit:
It is not very fair to all though when you have easy ties to those heavily involved in the WTC.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kachuga kachuga, now Pangshura kachuga, sorry for the genera confusion. Got to give it to FeederFish for all that work!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

man that took quite some time :laugh:

heres an easy one










time 2 figure out fish one LOL


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

That one is way to easy _Atelopus varius zeteki_

Quck edit: Subspecies is questionable but by all appearances the is _Zeteki_


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

tolda ya it was ez


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Pic of a male _A. varius zeteki_ posturing 
I've got also some great vids and recordings of them courting and calling.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

nice










your turn


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

OK here is one that should not pull an out right "Poly"
But may be a challange.

View attachment 88469


View attachment 88470


For an added bonus this is the habitat


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's not one of the Eleutherodactylus is it?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> That's not one of the Eleutherodactylus is it?


Nope, Will give a hint though Genus begins with N 
and it is from Africa.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Nectophryne afra

Nectophryne batesii


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess Poly partied a little hard for New Years...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

acestro said:


> I guess Poly partied a little hard for New Years...:laugh:


my guess too :laugh:


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Nectophryne afra
> 
> Nectophryne batesii


Nope not either of those









Yep







a little hungover









Here is a hint that will narrow it just a bit more:
*Tanzania*

only seven species in the genus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nectophrynoides asperginis


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Nectophrynoides asperginis


I knew those hints were too precise








so as to clue in on it a bit to easy.
This could have been a very difficult animal though without some clear hints.

Yes







thats the animal also called the Kihansi Spray Toad it is Highly endangered but a really cool little frog.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is cool. I almost put the wrong species up there, helps to know there were seven to look over!

...next...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Thinking about it as I can........Frankly think I have it, just need to key it
and be sure. (If you can Key on colour alone and hope for a non abberent)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If it helps, it's neotropical and on an island!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Dammit NOT what I was thinking.....I'll figure this eventually.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Then I'll lay off on the hints!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Ummmm.....Maybe just a region that Island might just happen to be in......

Otherwise I'm stumped and went over numerous genus that fit the mold.
Being a Temperate region herpetologist believe me I've spent about a day at work just playing with this.

It is giving me a headache.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry Poly! Try somewhere near Ecuador!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ruby throated tree lizard


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Female _Tropidurus delanonis_ ????????
About the best match I could find


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Female _Tropidurus delanonis_ ????????
> About the best match I could find


BINGO!

Lava lizard


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Really did not think I ID'd that right







given there are a few of them to choose from.

I'll pop in a new one very soon....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

This one might be really easy or really hard:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> This one might be really easy or really hard:


That's what you always say!







Either way it is really cool! Any other pics of it?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> This one might be really easy or really hard:


That's what you always say!







Either way it is really cool! Any other pics of it?
[/quote]

Only photo I have at this time, will need to scan others







I'll see what I can do about that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, very cool, this creature belongs to you?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Acontias percivali perhaps?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Acontias percivali perhaps?


Nope, not Scincidae 
Unfortunatly I do not own this animal pictured but have kept relatives of it in the past.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ophisaurus apodus? The 'not Scincidae' hint helped clear my brain a bit!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh wait a second... I think I've been thinking about this all wrong...

Diplometopon zarudnyi?

I'm thinking the hidden head in the picture is a nice trick if that's it!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Oh wait a second... I think I've been thinking about this all wrong...
> 
> Diplometopon zarudnyi?
> 
> I'm thinking the hidden head in the picture is a nice trick if that's it!


That would be it, or a subspecies of such I was just going for genus and region ( I have no clear species on that pic Just Diplometopon) .

Amphisbaenia are an interesting group of animals so though I'd throw one in.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i would have got close









i was going to do a search for worm snake









and start from there


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Oh wait a second... I think I've been thinking about this all wrong...
> 
> Diplometopon zarudnyi?
> 
> I'm thinking the hidden head in the picture is a nice trick if that's it!


That would be it, or a subspecies of such I was just going for genus and region ( I have no clear species on that pic Just Diplometopon) .

Amphisbaenia are an interesting group of animals so though I'd throw one in.
[/quote]

Good stuff. Let me find something new....


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Acanthocerus atricollis


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks like one of the Fence Lizards (_Sceloporus_ sp.) but they're REALLY tough to distinguish as to species unless you have collecting locale and can do scale counts.

-Joe


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Looks like one of the Fence Lizards (_Sceloporus_ sp.) but they're REALLY tough to distinguish as to species unless you have collecting locale and can do scale counts.
> 
> -Joe


That's what I thought too, but this lizard is in an entirely different hemisphere!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

agama agama







nvm me just a wild guess .. respect for all you pro's


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Bearded Dragon









J/K still looking


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You guys are killin' me :laugh: Eastern Hemisphere...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm not a real reptile pro, far from that, but I will give it a try. I don't even know the Scientific name of it but my guess would be an Eastern fence lizard


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Agama blandfordi?????


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope and nope. Also in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

close thing i could come up with was

Sceloporus undulatus

but i have a feeling that isnt far enough south


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Think WAAAAY far south.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

pogona brevis

pogona barbata


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

is it a type of swift


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope and nope again. Guess the hemispheres and waaay south hints are no good.

It's a dragon... in a land that also has devils....

How's that for a hint?!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: just had to share an image i found tryin my

google searching









but im gettin closer i think


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: just had to share an image i found tryin my
> 
> google searching :laugh:
> 
> but im gettin closer i think


That's it!!!!








Just kidding, what a pic!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My last guess: is it a Pogona vitticeps


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here is the devil I was hinting at...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Here is the devil I was hinting at...


I know, but the Pogona is an Australian specie, so therefor I thought that, that could be the one


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jan said:


> My last guess: is it a Pogona vitticeps


thats the closet thing i could come up with so far also

i give it another go with some other key words later


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not a bad guess, just still too far north! Devil, dragon, no more hints for now!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Mountain dragon or Tympanocryptis diemensis









If this one is wrong also, you will never see me in the scientific forum again....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jan said:


> Mountain dragon or Tympanocryptis diemensis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Well done!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Yeah







Finally..........

I will keep it a little easier:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, nice pic, not a snake to be messed with I'd guess...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Wow, nice pic, not a snake to be messed with I'd guess...


Yes, it's venomous


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Awww....what a pretty snakey just want to reach right out and give him a little pet between the eyes









I take it this is a neonate pic?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The pic is of an adult snake, this specie will max out at app. 3-4'


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not too good on these foreign venomoids... need more time....


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Asia.....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Trimeresurus of some sort?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Trimeresurus of some sort?


You sir, are correct


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Arrrgg! And I'm in a rush when I find it out. Hopefully no one will be swooping in to steal! That genus looked right but the color is throwing me off for some reason...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Trimeresurus wagleri


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

killarbee said:


> Trimeresurus wagleri


No, but close







The picture doesn't do justice to the _real_ coloration of this snake


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Trimeresurus sumatranus ?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

psychofish said:


> Trimeresurus sumatranus ?


No, but close









Hint: this snake often has a _purple_ coloration on it


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Trimeresurus purpureomaculatus


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

psychofish said:


> Trimeresurus purpureomaculatus


I was already giving up hope, but you are correct









Your turn to post a pic


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jan said:


> Trimeresurus sumatranus ?


No, but close









Hint: this snake often has a _purple_ coloration on it








[/quote]








excellent hint. Sorry I've been too busy to keep on the guessing threads that I revived, go ahead psychofish!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hahaha yea I gotta give it to the "hint"

Ok here goes


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

what is this, nobody playing anymore?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Easy









Drymarchon corais

Oh, BTW, I did a google search for "Indigo Snake"...

Your pics came up on the first site I found:
http://www.uga.edu/srel/eastern_indigo_snake.htm


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol nice, I didnt even use google or Indigo Snake in my search
for the pics.

You probably see them quite a bit since your 
from the southeast dont ya?

Your up


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually, the only time I've ever seen them is in captive care. Last I heard they were endangered/threatened here.

I'd love to find one but their native range is probably about 100-200 miles south of me. =\

I'm actually going to throw an amphibian out there, as most people usually group reptiles/amphibians together (herps). Hope this doesn't throw the vibe of the post off too much.

View attachment 96352


I remember back when these guys were big time rare and hardly anyone knew what they were. I still think they're semi-rare/hard to find. Not a whole lot of people know about them, but then again I wouldn't be surprised if someone guessed it on the first try.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks kinda like the pac-man frogs but not exactly. Crazy looking critter!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

They are very similar to pac-man frogs, both in looks and behavior. An awesome pet provided you keep your fingers away from it's mouth


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

_Lepidobatrachus laevis_ Budgetts frog


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Yup, you got it Poly... Your turn.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I just like froggys








View attachment 96460

View attachment 96464


I have some other better pics I'll post a bit later.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not so great with frogs, that looks a little like a cricket frog (but a bit more 'bumpy')


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

For not being so great with frogs you got it. _Acris crepitans_ commonly called Cricket frogs.

Care to guess the subspecies?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll go out on a limb and guess it's a Michigan subspecies. If you keep within the Eastern U.S. I'll be okay with the amphibians, otherwise... just hacking it really! In Louisiana we have two subspecies and they're impossible to tell apart.

oops, sorry, my guess for subspecies is blanchardi?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> my guess for subspecies is blanchardi


That would be it, I just love these little frogs.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Do they have a variety of colors? The ones down here can have red or orange or brown or green, it's crazy (and those different colors can be in the same puddle!).

And I'll post a pic, I'm just in a rush right now...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here we go, this is an Asian snake...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Venomous? Any other pictures? Perhaps some that show the under belly?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm having a hard time finding pics but I'll scrounge around. It is mildly venomous... Also, Eastern Hemisphere may be more accurate than just saying Asia...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Heres another pic...

Hint; does not eat rodents and is not known for eating fish or reptiles or amphibians or birds...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Does it eat certian Bird reproductive extracts?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

duberria lutrix


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No bird poop in the diet (that I know of!). Not Duberria. Not a big eater of vertebrates...... But does feed on aquatic creatures.....


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> No bird poop in the diet (that I know of!). Not Duberria. Not a big eater of vertebrates...... But does feed on aquatic creatures.....


Lol....was more wondering if it was an egg eater but I think I've narrowed it now.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Cerberus rynchops?

No no, not it.

It's Fordonia leucobalia.

Found your exact picture


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> Fordonia leucobalia.


Gumby beat me to it, This was My thinking as well.
Good ol' crab eater.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yup, a good one for hints! Go ahead Gumby!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Meh, I'm not really up for listing a new reptile, but if someone else wants to go, I'll take a stab at another ID.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Okay...

Try this...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't even know where to begin with that one. I'm assuming it's a viper of some sort.

Whatever it is, I'd love to keep one, I can tell you that


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Just kidding, I found it.

Azemiops feae


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You got it, Fea's viper.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Absolutely outstanding.







..Ace, Poly, ALL of you....I love to see this kind of thing!!!
I will be back in force soon gang....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy sh*t, now I've got to start acting smart again


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The coolest part about the grey matter on this site is that most of you are not acting ace.....
That is what makes this particular chain so damn strong!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank you very much.

Now... you're WAY overdue to post a reptile for us to guess


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Well yes, yes it is.....

I will search my pics...that way you google searches will have a harder time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

no picture from googles!!!???

now what am i going to do









i can still get close,........sometimes


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You must invest at least $1000 in books like I'm sure Poly, CrocKeeper, and myself have


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> You must invest at least $1000 in books like I'm sure Poly, CrocKeeper, and myself have










that sounds like a modest estiment of how much

i was thinkin, i'll just keep goin to the bookstore and get

a cup of coffee and read the books instead of buyin them :laugh:

if i wasnt on dialup now i would give this a try


----------

